# California Special frame value?



## buckoff (Jun 5, 2021)

I have a somewhat complete basket case that I put together back in the early 1990’s.
I’m trying to put a value on some of the pieces in preparation for selling. 
I can’t find a google search sale on one of these frames, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 5, 2021)

Welcome to the site old friend, long time no see. Hopefully some cabe'rs can help you valuate your frame.


----------



## buckoff (Jun 8, 2021)

Surprising that no one has an idea of value on the whizzer frame.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 8, 2021)

buckoff said:


> Surprising that no one has an idea of value on the whizzer frame.



Don't take it personally.... maybe once I comment somebody will step up with some idea. It sometimes happens that way once I have


----------



## Oilit (Jun 9, 2021)

Maybe @Goldenrod would have an idea. Or know where to look.


----------



## Thurman (Jun 10, 2021)

I have a few questions that may help. Is the bottom bracket conversion the only addition to this frame? And are the serial numbers legible? Is there a tab in the neck to locate a locking springer bottom cup? Just wondering if it was one of the repop Phantom frames from the 80's with Whizzer stuff added.


----------



## buckoff (Jun 10, 2021)

Thurman said:


> I have a few questions that may help. Is the bottom bracket conversion the only addition to this frame? And are the serial numbers legible? Is there a tab in the neck to locate a locking springer bottom cup? Just wondering if it was one of the repop Phantom frames from the 80's with Whizzer stuff added.



I’m sorrry if my post wasn’t clear!
this is a Schwinn California Special frame. I have no doubts as I have accumulated a lot of knowledge in the 40+ yrs since I started collecting.
What I am asking for is a  VALUATION


----------



## buckoff (Jun 10, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Maybe @Goldenrod would have an idea. Or know where to look.



I’m sure @whizzer1 would know also


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2021)

Who made or converted the frame for the Ca Special?, as the belt dimples are not factory, look like done after with the Schwinn dimpleing tool sold to shops, a lot of people were converting frames back then?. @whizzer1 was probably one doing them.


----------



## buckoff (Jun 10, 2021)

mrg said:


> Who made or converted the frame for the Ca Special?, as the belt dimples are not factory, look like done after with the Schwinn dimpleing tool sold to shops, a lot of people were converting frames back then?. @whizzer1 was probably one doing them.



Well asking questions about who made it are a bit superfluous as I bought it long afterwards. In California these were called ”California specials” maybe that was just a sales ploy as I doubt Schwinn would have made a special frame for a whizzer kit.....l.sort of contradictory l


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2021)

Schwinn did make special frames for Whizzer & other motor kits ( some stamped WZ ), both of mine are factory WZ frames with factory dimples ( look more like the dimples around the rear dropouts ), extra welding and the brake strap, not sure about the welded on motor mounts.


----------



## buckoff (Jun 10, 2021)

mrg said:


> Schwinn did make special frames for Whizzer & other motor kits ( some stamped WZ ), both of mine are factory WZ frames with factory dimples ( look more like the dimples around the rear dropouts ), extra welding and the brake strap, not sure about the welded on motor mounts.



Okay....


----------



## skeezer (Jun 11, 2021)

I am buying this for $625.


----------



## buckoff (Jun 11, 2021)

skeezer said:


> I am buying this for $625.
> 
> View attachment 1428174
> 
> ...



That frame looks to be very late 50’s or 60’s maybe later?


----------



## skeezer (Jun 11, 2021)

buckoff said:


> That frame looks to be very late 50’s or 60’s maybe later?



My very knowledgeable friend says it's a WZ apparently with welded in mounts and wheel adjusters.

Skeezer


----------



## buckoff (Jun 11, 2021)

skeezer said:


> My very knowledgeable friend says it's a WZ apparently with welded in mounts and wheel adjusters.
> 
> Skeezer



Okay so how does this answer my question?


----------



## skeezer (Jun 11, 2021)

buckoff said:


> Okay so how does this answer my question?



Sorry. I thought they may have had similar values.

Skeezer


----------



## buckoff (Jun 11, 2021)

skeezer said:


> Sorry. I thought they may have had similar values.
> 
> Skeezer



No...no, I’m sorry if it came off snarky. Not my intention at all.
Personally any trying to remember back 30+ years ago I do believe the CA Special frames were exactly that “WZ frame with welded  in mounts“ but most of these replies are geared towards identifying what I have when I know what I have.

Your frame and springer are definitely later model.


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2021)

Neither of these frames are factory WZ frame but standard Schwinn frames with aftermarket modifications ( belt dimples, brake & motor mounts ) so hard to put a value on as a lot of people did those mods, Cal specials were made around here in the 80-90's out of stock frames to supply the local whizzer craze ( whizz-in days ) as said the belt dimples on both of those frames are not factory, not sure why some of the whizzer guys haven't jumped in here?, Sorry I'm not trying to come off snarky either and sorry your thread got a little hijacked, green frame has some odd mods on the upper fender fender bridge and the frame is even more distorted on the other side of the home/shop done belt dimpling.


----------



## buckoff (Jun 12, 2021)

mrg said:


> Neither of these frames are factory WZ frame but standard Schwinn frames with aftermarket modifications ( belt dimples, brake & motor mounts ) so hard to put a value on as a lot of people did those mods, Cal specials were made around here in the 80-90's out of stock frames to supply the local whizzer craze ( whizz-in days ) as said the belt dimples on both of those frames are not factory, not sure why some of the whizzer guys haven't jumped in here?, Sorry I'm not trying to come off snarky either and sorry your thread got a little hijacked, green frame has some odd mods on the upper fender fender bridge and the frame is even more distorted on the other side of the home/shop done belt dimpling.



I agree and that is probably why they were called “California specials”!

Still wondering a value though.....


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2021)

As said, Where are all the Whizzer guys?, and the green frame seems way overpriced to me, your frame looks to be a better conversion. good luck with the info search.


----------



## buckoff (Jun 12, 2021)

mrg said:


> As said, Where are all the Whizzer guys?, and the green frame seems way overpriced to me, your frame looks to be a better conversion. good luck with the info search.



Well he did have a springer, albeit a late model one.
id like to see the fender attachment and seat post area to see what’s up with that.


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2021)

No sure what’s up with that and the more pronounced frame deformation on the other side of the belt dimple


----------

